# Sound card for REW with vista



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

What's the best sound card to use with Windows Vista for REW????


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Creative Xfi external.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Can you give me the model!
Please!!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

See this post, follow the links and get it for $20

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/6469-need-soundcard-rew-how-about-x-fi-20-a.html


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Probably important to note that you'll want all the crystallizer, 3D and other technology off when using it with REW.


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I had good luck with the Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit external USB sound card. You can get it for under $50 on amazon. The card does all the things you need for REW. It has both optical, digital, and analog outputs. The optical output is nice, since it elimnates any ground loops that you might create by hooking in your computer.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Sb Live no worky with Vista.........well it does but it's a HYOOGE PITA.


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what HYOOGE stands for, but I had almost no problems running the external SB Live sound card on my Vista laptop. Vista picked it up even without the any additional drivers. However, the card was not fully functional until I installed the Vista drivers from the SB website. 

What problems did you run into cruz?


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Uh, jeez I don't even want to start. I was able to get it to work but it was never fully functional. I bought an Xfi and don't have any issues, besides it's cheaper.


----------

